# Delegate Compressor



## Jovi Bon Kenobi (Oct 13, 2019)

A really useful compressor! As far as optical compression goes, I think I slightly prefer my Diamond over over this by a hair, but it's still definitely one of the best I've heard.


----------



## Mourguitars (Oct 13, 2019)

Awesome build JBK , that says a lot if it compares with the Diamond I have a friend who wont part with his !

I have some of those jacks coming this week , again Perfection work !
Mike


----------



## Barry (Oct 13, 2019)

Great looking build!


----------



## Dreamlands (Oct 14, 2019)

I have one of these in the queue.   Thanks for showing your work; I aspire to do as nice of a job as you've done here.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Oct 16, 2019)

Beautiful.  Do you find that the SUSTAIN and RATIO controls interact / overlap?

Would be nice if PedalPCB published a schematic.


----------



## Jovi Bon Kenobi (Oct 16, 2019)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Do you find that the SUSTAIN and RATIO controls interact / overlap?


I'll play around and see if I can figure out what you mean exactly ?. I will say that it's a very subtle effect. It's not as aggressive as other compressors I've used, the Diamond being my favorite. It's my favorite because it's simple and sounds great no matter where you set the comp. This Delegate is a bit too busy in the knob dept, but I'm sure I just need to become more aquatinted with it.


----------

